# The Whistle Blower



## spudnic (Mar 2, 2012)

I dont know if any of you kids know about this guy but ive seen his tags on just about everytrain that goes by. Ive seen it in places where train definatly dont side in the middle of but fuck nowhere in the middle of snow, pretty much everywhere. Just seeing if anyone knows who this guy is. Im thinking hes probably a worker or something.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 2, 2012)

I've seen his shit everywhere in the last four years or so. Another member mentioned his work and I started to laugh about how this rider has got to get out every time the train stops and sign every damn boxcar he can before the train starts moving again. Serial tagger. Let me know if you discover that he's blowing anything besides whistles.


----------



## JoshWaits (Mar 3, 2012)

Hes not a worker. Hes based out of Portland/Eugene. I am assuming he does not ride further than eastern Montana and Southern California. From what I know none of his monikers are on the East Coast, Midwest, or the South, cept on trains.I was sleeping on this loading dock when I saw someone throwing up a moniker on a parked car and assuming it was Whistle Blower I said his name, he stopped, and then kept walking. I went over to the car he was scribing on and I smudged the Whistle and it was fresher than anything else on that end of the car. Hes got to be between 25-32. His name is Aaron Daktyl and the only reason I know that is because he puts out a zine called Railroad Schematics. If you are ever in Portland go to the downtown library and in the zine section they have there are a few copies of his zine.

I have had him kick down $5 and a USPostal sticker with his tag on it while busking with friends, here in Portland. A friend of mine just ran into him two weeks ago in Eugene. Also Crobar, Bookman, and John Easley.

So many people hate him because hes so prolific. I am indifferent.

Whistle Destroyer, Piggy Blower. Monikers that deface his monikers. I enjoy the fun people get out of it.

I bet hes on this site.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 3, 2012)

I knew someone would bring up that zine (even though Flickr would flame you relentlessly; don't go blowin' up writerz, yo). 

cxr - widely unknown, indeed


----------



## JoshWaits (Mar 3, 2012)

Security culture


----------



## thefourthgeorge (Mar 3, 2012)

He's the one that wrote that zine?
I've been wondering about this guy too, after seeing his tag EVERY FUCKING WHERE along the Black Butte-PDX run.

And then a month or two ago his tag even appeared on the side of the bowling alley in my home-area (Burney, CA).


----------



## uncivilize (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck that toy. I've even seen his shit scribed in a gas station bathroom in Arcata. No talent, just some pathetic obsessive compulsive ego-driven bullshit.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 5, 2012)

i thought there was already a thread about this?


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 5, 2012)

uncivilize said:


> Fuck that toy. I've even seen his shit scribed in a gas station bathroom in Arcata. No talent, just some pathetic obsessive compulsive ego-driven bullshit.


watch it bub...........whether the scribblin is some epic peice of art or just a name with circle n's and train tracks.......it's pretty cool to have your shit ridin all over the country.....


----------



## derailed (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck that dude because he wrecks spots for riders. One such example, last year I showed up to the Roseville market and that asshole had tagged all over the fucking store, huge tag on the front window, on the uhauls, bla bla bla. Bob was not cool with that shit and assumed it was every traveler, and has been a dick to me ever since. So yea, I don't care, fuck the whistleblower.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 6, 2012)

On the graf front, anyone who hates him is simply envious - there's no other explanation. You're all just mad that someone with a simple icon can be so much more popular than your "sikk throwie". _Welcome to branding!_

On the trains front, yeah, I think it's total bullshit that I see whistles on engines, on storefronts, on Uhauls, on control boxes, etc...

cxR - thalamus hurts


----------



## uncivilize (Mar 6, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> watch it bub...........whether the scribblin is some epic peice of art or just a name with circle n's and train tracks.......it's pretty cool to have your shit ridin all over the country.....


 
I'm down with boxcar artists, my beef with wb is the type of shit that derailed talked about.


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 6, 2012)

uncivilize said:


> I'm down with boxcar artists, my beef with wb is the type of shit that derailed talked about.


yeah.....didn't know dude was so obnoxious about it....actually i kinda did.....seen his shit all over gas station bathrooms and whatnot along the I-5


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 15, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> this doesnt have to do with this guy but,, sometimes i sleep in a chapel at a hospital yesterday morning around 6am security comes in and says a woman just came to him and told him someones sleeping in the chapel, mind you i always sit up and say hello to whoever comes in and always try to keep clean. does it make someone feel better to make it harder for someone else what is the purpose of saying anything ive found another spot but.. most of the time the security is pretty cool they know im there and its cool cuz its late past 12 and im out by 7 8 so noone is around, was this woman worried about me why would she say something? now i have one less option eh i have to move on anyways.what do you all think?


 

...

cxr - WUT


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 15, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> this doesnt have to do with this guy but,, sometimes i sleep in a chapel at a hospital yesterday morning around 6am security comes in and says a woman just came to him and told him someones sleeping in the chapel, mind you i always sit up and say hello to whoever comes in and always try to keep clean. does it make someone feel better to make it harder for someone else what is the purpose of saying anything ive found another spot but.. most of the time the security is pretty cool they know im there and its cool cuz its late past 12 and im out by 7 8 so noone is around, was this woman worried about me why would she say something? now i have one less option eh i have to move on anyways.what do you all think?


the fuck does that have to do with the guy who tags the whistle everywhere?......nothin!.......






(^proof that i'm turning into a lifeless internet dork)

soooooooooooooooooooooo HOW BOUT THAT WHISTLE BLOWER


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

ididnt really even read the article it just fucked up my morning and wanted to know what someone else thought about it. well? you ever have someone be a real fuckin dick for no reason?
i saw whistle blower and i ...


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 16, 2012)

sorry........ that was just the most random thing.......and i wanted an excuse to use that picture.....


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

yup


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

isnt that the jesus loves you but i think your a .... your not the first one to send that to me s ok


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

CXr - dockside bars...?


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

funnnny


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

damn, i will move on from this discussion, thank you


----------

